# mk2 aba swap wiring help... pleeeeaase



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

so i turn the key and have no starter or fuel pump...aba obd2 with mk2 cluster, swapped to mk2 ce2 and mk3 gas tank. this is where my wiring is at so far...








































i have heard there are some things i am supposed to jumper, however not too great with wiring. 
am i supposed to do this e2 to d8?








TIA


----------



## OH*SNAP (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: mk2 aba swap wiring help... pleeeeaase (c-had)*

wiring: This is where the problems are, when the old harness goes out and the new one goes in there are only 4 or so harnesses that are being switched. when that is done there will not be enough power to the comp to make it power up and run the car you will need to tap into some power supplies, Ill post up later and tell you what color they are
Also, there will be some wires that you wont use hook up everything else that you know of. again this is one of those things that I will have to get back to you on I do know this off the top of my head:
1. use the alternator wires from your a3 (red and a little blue) place a small slide on terminal on the end of the old herness and stick it onto the BOTTOM pin of the alternator simply cut thesmall blue wire on the A3 HArness.
2. there is also a singl red/black wire next to the blue alternator wire on the new harness. put a spade termainal into the single harness and connect it to the starter, this is your starter turn on wire.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OH*SNAP* »_wiring: This is where the problems are, when the old harness goes out and the new one goes in there are only 4 or so harnesses that are being switched. when that is done there will not be enough power to the comp to make it power up and run the car you will need to tap into some power supplies, Ill post up later and tell you what color they are
Also, there will be some wires that you wont use hook up everything else that you know of. again this is one of those things that I will have to get back to you on I do know this off the top of my head:
1. use the alternator wires from your a3 (red and a little blue) place a small slide on terminal on the end of the old herness and stick it onto the BOTTOM pin of the alternator simply cut thesmall blue wire on the A3 HArness.
2. there is also a singl red/black wire next to the blue alternator wire on the new harness. put a spade termainal into the single harness and connect it to the starter, this is your starter turn on wire.


got one and two done already. everything under the hood is done...


----------



## OH*SNAP (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: mk2 aba swap wiring help... pleeeeaase (c-had)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1819523


----------



## OH*SNAP (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: mk2 aba swap wiring help... pleeeeaase (OH*SNAP)*

this might be it ..........................

Also, you will have to disable the clutch switch and the car's security system to get it started. IIRC the security system is gonna have a two pin black plug at the end of two wires..I think they were red and black. You'll need to stick a 30 amp fuse in that plug to disable the system. As for the clutch switch, it's a small green plug with a red/white wire and I wanna say another red wire going into it. Cut the clip off and solder the two wires together to complete the circuit and have the clutch switch disabled.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

tried to jumper both green plugs... nothing


----------



## OH*SNAP (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

let me go look at my car but i dont know how much help i be mine is an obd1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on mine there is a black plug with one red wire and one red and black wire is there a fuse in that plug ? 

_Modified by OH*SNAP at 4:27 PM 5-23-2009_


_Modified by OH*SNAP at 4:29 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: mk2 aba swap wiring help... pleeeeaase (c-had)*

if this might be of any help http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4217449
also if you are looking for answers to stupid questions, search topics created by me.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OH*SNAP* »_let me go look at my car but i dont know how much help i be mine is an obd1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on mine there is a black plug with one red wire and one red and black wire is there a fuse in that plug ? 
already did that. can you look for some of those other plugs?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

well i had a dead battery. still no cranking but there is humming coming from the tb i think...


----------



## OH*SNAP (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c-had* »_well i had a dead battery. still no cranking but there is humming coming from the tb i think...


i bet it some thing stupid . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OH*SNAP* »_

i bet it some thing stupid . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


probably but that doesn't help...


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1243188972328)*









i haven't spliced or jumpered anything except put the fuse in the black connector with the red/black wires and connected the two red/black wires in the green connector (clutch safety switch


_Modified by c-had at 11:20 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1243188972328) (c-had)*

take the starter wire from the ignition switch and put it into the starter wire from the engine harness. bypass the starter kill relay.
yes you need e2 to d8 to make the cluster power up.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I didn't read any of the replies but it looks like you still have the starter cutout relay from a Mk2 with door belts. Remove it.
There is a thick red/black wire coming from the engine harness... it probably runs to a big black connector, then a short wire takes it to a relay on top of the fuse box, and then another thick red/black wire runs to the back of the fuse box itself. Remove the thick red wire from the fusebox connector, and remove the black connector off of the wire from the engine harness. Insert that wire into the same spot on the back of the fuse box.
EDIT: looks like it was posted above... but if you know how to pull pins from connectors, this way is the 100% factory, no-splicing method










_Modified by VDub2625 at 5:11 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ok i will try that but why is the fuel pump not turning on?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Make sure the short loop of wire connects 30 to 30B. Also try using a jumper wire to ground pin G1/3 on the back of the fuse box (white connector G1), should be a yellow/red wire. When the key is on and that wire is grounded, the fp should turn on. if not, the problem is with the relay or something after it 9wiring to the fp or the fuse). if it does turn on, the ground signal from the ECU is not reaching the back of the fuse box properly.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks. all of that is extremely helpful.
any idea why my throttle body would humm for a minute after i turn they key on?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

well i bypassed the starter kill and got it to turn over just not enough juice to fire up. also got the fuel pump to work. forgot that the mk3 pump doesn't turn on until you crank it over


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

the TB is humming because obd2's have an integrated idle control in the TB. so when you disconnect the battery, upon repowering, it does a quick calibration check and adaptation. let it do its thing before actually starting it. thats a good sign though, means your ecu is getting enough power, now you just have to charge your battery enough.


----------

